# Bud Light Rodeo In-Shore Challenge to Challenge Anglers Knowledge or Local Waters



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bud Light Fishing Rodeo In-Shore Slam to Challenge Angler’s Knowledge of Local Waters
June 22-25, 2018

The 2018 Pensacola Bud Light Fishing Rodeo is set for June 22-25. This year’s event includes a general rodeo, an In-Shore Challenge, the Vince Whibbs Automotive King Mackerel Challenge, and a junior rodeo. New this year, Pensacola Sports and the Bud Light Fishing Rodeo committee has instituted a boundary for the In-Shore Challenge, which will be from the Hwy 59 Bridge near LuLu’s in Gulf Shores as the west boundary and the Mid-Bay Bridge in Destin as the east boundary. 

Anglers can choose to take part in the In-Shore Challenge in addition to fishing in the general rodeo. The cost for the In-Shore Challenge is $300 with 100% of the entry fee being paid back in cash prizes. The In-Shore Challenge focuses on weighing in only three species – flounder, red fish, and speckled trout. The team with the highest total weight among all three fish is the winner.

“After last year’s event, we surveyed the anglers and got some good feedback and suggestions regarding the In-Shore Challenge,” said Pensacola Sports President Ray Palmer. “A major theme was to make it a local event. Adding these boundaries will give more anglers the opportunity to fish their local waters and compete with everyone else. The goal is to grow the event and get more anglers to participate in the challenge.”

The new boundaries are only for the In-Shore Challenge. The general rodeo and Vince Whibbs Automotive King Mackerel Challenge and the junior rodeo have no boundaries and anglers can fish in any body of water. A polygraph test may be administered to all winners. Testing will be done before any prizes or awards are given.

On Friday, June 22, the event kicks off with late registration and the captains meeting at Flounders on Pensacola Beach. Fishing is all day Saturday and Sunday with the scales being open each day at Flounders. On Monday, an awards ceremony will be held at Flounders. Over $15,000 in prizes will be awarded for the top three fish weights in 20 fish species. Cash awards are available in both the In-Shore and King Mackerel Challenges.

Registration for the 2018 Bud Light Fishing Rodeo will open in April. More information can be found at pensacolafishingrodeo.com.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome! Glad to see this finally happen.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bout time! Good call to make this a local water only.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's the final count down! Anyone else feeling better about this boundary change?


----------

